# wala akong itsura pero may mapusok at magandang loob



## Brokenslipper

Can anyone please translate this for me?

wala akong itsura pero may mapusok at magandang loob


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi there!

"wala akong itsura" = I don't look good
"pero" = but
"may mapusok" (am still finding the exact word )
"at magandang loob" = and kindhearted


----------



## BriTexan

Brokenslipper said:


> Can anyone please translate this for me?
> 
> wala akong itsura pero may mapusok at magandang loob


 
Sentence Translation: _"I may not have the look but I have a fervent and a kind heart."_

"mapusok"(adj.) is from the word "pusok"(noun) which literally means "agressiveness" But it sounds awkward if you used the literal meaning (i.e.: aggressive) in that sentence. So if I'm not mistaken she/he meant _"earnest", "fervent" or sincerely zealous"_

***BriTexan


----------



## Cracker Jack

Here's my try:

''I may not have the looks but I am passionate and benevolent.


----------

